# Buying My first Camera- Suggestions please



## sudheerprakash (Dec 14, 2013)

Hi All,

I want to buy Nikon D3100. Please let me know is it a good choice or is there any alternate for this in same price group.

I am thinking to  order it in flipkart.com, please advise is it good? better to buy in showroom?

thanks  in advance.


----------



## sujoyp (Dec 14, 2013)

Hi, please tell us for what purpose u want to get D3100 ....and what alternatively you have shortlisted? and why not panasonic FZ200?


----------



## jkultimate (Dec 15, 2013)

Well, for your first camera, why a SLR?
A point and shoot will do the job right?
Start from it... learn basics... then move to slr's...

BTW, d3100 is a good cam


----------

